# Paretroplus nourissati / 'Lamena': A Pleasant Surprise



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

A young pair of Madagascan 'lamena' cichlids have spawned for the first time. They paired up about a month ago and have been behaving quite civil to one another over that time. They most likely spawned a couple of days ago. Last week, I was doing some fish collecting in the Florida Panhandle and arrived home late Sunday evening on April 6th. On Monday morning, I noticed one parent attentively guarding a plaque of eggs. I don't know if this is the male or female, but the second parent is keeping its distance. I only hope the eggs are fertile. I'll be pulling the spawn Tuesday and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll get a hatch.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like the female with the eggs; big fat breeding tube. Wish you'd gotten the other fish in that vid, though.

Major congratulations on the spawn! This is one of the toughest species I know of.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, it appears the eggs weren't fertilized and after seven days, are now covered with fungus. They were white when laid and remained that way for the week, with no embryonic development seen. Either they are two females, the male is very young and has not yet developed viable sperm, or the male didn't participate in the spawning. Which of these is the case, I'm not sure but time will tell. I'm hoping that they will spawn again soon as they are colored up again and spending time together in and around their new pot.


----------

